

Peter Cooper Union bankrupt in 2015 without help - frankydp

Below is the daily http://thelistserve.com/ email and I thought is was worth sharing:<p>"My story today is not my own: it is Peter Cooper's.  He died in 1883, but his legacy is just as important now as it was then.  He believed that education is a public good - that it should be available to anyone, regardless of their ability to pay, gender, race, religion, social class, or political beliefs.  This may not seem like a huge thing now, but it was then.<p>The reason I bring it up now is because the institution he founded, The Cooper Union for the Advancement of Science and Art, is in trouble.  It has been a full-scholarship college for art, architecture, and engineering students since 1902 but it will run out of money in 2015 unless it gets significant help.<p>I am not soliciting donations (I doubt there are a lot of rogue billionaires on this list anyway. . .) but I would like you to take 10 second to Google"Cooper Union" and learn about Peter Cooper's dream for education.  It has become my dream as well (I have taught there since 2009) and it makes me sad that its future is in jeopardy."<p>http://www.indiegogo.com/petercooper<p>Ben Davis
bdavis@cooper.edu
New York, NY
======
michaelpinto
But they just built a giant new fancy building, and unless I'm mistaken they
just leveled another block to put up a new building. Am I missing something?

~~~
frankydp
[http://cooper.edu/sites/default/files/uploads/assets/site/fi...](http://cooper.edu/sites/default/files/uploads/assets/site/files/Financial-
Narrative_2011.pdf)

~~~
001sky
This is a relevant link:

[http://cooper.edu/sites/default/files/uploads/assets/site/fi...](http://cooper.edu/sites/default/files/uploads/assets/site/files/AUDIT%20ANALYSIS_FOR%20POSTING%202011.pdf)

Total net assets: $439,524,986

"Run out of money" needs to be qualified.

[That's not to say this is/is not not a good cause]

___________________

edit:

and this ...

[http://chronicle.com/article/Cooper-Union-Need-Not-
Start/129...](http://chronicle.com/article/Cooper-Union-Need-Not-
Start/129892/)

[November 27, 2011]

 _The bottom line is that the college is in a far superior financial state
than during similar external conditions in the past, and I firmly believe that
it has the potential, the short-term resources and long-term assets, the
creative capacity, and the intellectual capital to address the current
challenge and to carry on its extraordinary mission, which has contributed so
much to the nation's scientific, cultural, and social infrastructure.

George Campbell Jr.

President Emeritus

The Cooper Union

New York_

